# SUPER small skis



## bth (Oct 31, 2005)

my daughter is 19 months old, and i'd like to get her on skis this winter. i'm not talking about loading/unloading chairs and/or making turns on her own, but i'd love to get her used to the feeling of being on skis between my or my qife's legs as we cruise down groomers- she spent many days last winter cooing over our shoulders as we skied with her in a backpack. 

i know that my biggest obstacle is finding skis for her- has anyone out there had any luck? something like a snowshoe binding that would just wrap around her winter boots??


----------



## Canada (Oct 24, 2006)

I started both of my kids at about that age. I found a pair of nordica's that were size 4-5 at the ski swap. I got a pair of very short skis that are not shaped for the first season. I'll check the length tonight. They have flash gordon on them. I started them walking around on the carpet in just the boots and then in the skis before I got them on snow. I used an edgie wedgie (elastic strap) at the tip on the first as he didn't have the leg stength to hold a wedge at first without it. Started on the majic carpet. Beers or cash to the operators on week days allowed for flexibility on accessing this "lesson only area". 

Good luck!


----------



## brendodendo (Jul 18, 2004)

Right there with ya. Blake is almost 21 months and a total outdoor kid. No backpack last year, but we did spend plenty of time in the sled being pulled around the neighborhood, tow and at spring gulch.

A few years ago, I saw some plastic ski's with surgical tubing straps as bindings. I've got my boys that do the ski swaps all over CO looking for a pair of 6/7 boots and the smallest ski's they can find.

They moved the magic carpet to the top of the the gondola at Snowmass to make it more of a PITA.


----------



## bth (Oct 31, 2005)

are either of you willing to part with the equipment you mention? have your kids outgrown it?? 

im bhochmuth at gmail dot com 

thanks for your replies!


----------



## Swim team capt. (Jun 22, 2005)

This company makes an adjustable size alpine boot for kids

ski boot for kids, 3 models of boots for 18 different sizes

We got some at Confluence Kayaks & Telemark 303-433-3676


----------



## bth (Oct 31, 2005)

looks cool...what is the smallest that they can go down to, and how much are they?


----------



## ENDOMADNESS (Jun 21, 2005)

They make real ski boots ...real small (or them adjustable ones).

2 years ago i brought my nephew (3 years old) to the magic carpet (free in Vail-GoldPeak area) with them crap ass strapped bindings (exactly like a snowshoes binding). he had fun. The next year he had some real boots and binders (rented from vail)...it made a world of difference on actaully staying upright and going straight.

Get the real deal plastic boots (or rent)

My son is the same age (18 months) so i'm gonna giv'er this season also.


----------



## Canada (Oct 24, 2006)

I have one at 24 months still in this set. Another due any time so I can't graduate the gear yet. The skis are 80 cm and made by arbacher.

My older son is on 93 cm's that are shapped. I would not recomend the shapped for snow plow.

good luck!!


----------



## sgb3000 (Nov 22, 2004)

I used the setup pictured below for my son Luke when he was about 20 months. I used the bar and he had the little plastic skis with molded plastic-strap bindings. You can get a tip clip, too. We didn't use that much, but I can see how it could be useful. The next season he used rental alpine boots and 70cm skis. Last season, I got him Nordica "Nordy" skis and boots and now he's a little ripper. I spent a lot of time building little snow ramps in our postage stamp lot here in Boulder and that's where he got his sea-legs under him. Have fun! It's a blast. I like to quit while he's still hungry for more. Hot chocolate works wonders.

APPLER RISE SPORTS, Specialist in Skiing & Tennis, and Producer of KID-SKI Teaching Aids


----------



## brendodendo (Jul 18, 2004)

BTH- I do not have any equipment yet. Still looking and researching. If you find any more info, please pass it my way. PM me here. If I find anything, I'll pass it your way. 

It's been 1 heck of a summer. A little rafting, some skateboarding and a bunch of time on the trampoline.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

DON"T GET A HARNESS!

They are really tempting. on day 2-3 the other guys holding their kid back in a harness are having way more fun, but they will be stuck like that for weeks, if not a whole season, if you don't go a lot.

Bend over, with outstretched poles braced on your knees for them to use as a handle bar. It will be harder, but they will be making their own turns much quicker.


----------



## thumper (Dec 9, 2004)

I rented the real deal-size 6t boots and prolly 60cm skiis (dins at 0.25) for my 2 yo last season, then borrowed the edgie-wedge and the harness. On day two, my girl points to the chairlift from the carpet and says "dad, I want to go up there" so we did. On the second chair-run, I was skiing next to her, with the harness straps in hand, hanging slack (just in case..). Maybe the trick was to let her get going fast enough to realize she wanted to slow down before helping a little. I never just let her hang on the end of the leash. She had the plow stop rocking by the end of the day.


----------



## brendodendo (Jul 18, 2004)

O yea, I forgot to mention, I need some new equipment to. Have been ridding a plank for a few decades now, and wonder if I'll remember "how" to ski. Anybody out there have a decent pair of skis. Size 9.5 to 10 boots and what ever skis I can beg, borrow or get cheap. It's been so long, I don't think I've ever been on actual shape ski's.


----------



## Swim team capt. (Jun 22, 2005)

The Roces boot comes in 3 Adjustable sizes 9j->12j, 13j->3 and 4->7
Priced 115.00 to 125.00


----------

